# Snowshoe habitat



## withgrace (Apr 24, 2005)

I was wondering if there was something special that other hunters look for when it comes to snowshoe habitat in the UP on state land. I have worn through a pair of snowhoes and all I have are a few spots that produce OK and will keep the dogs busy for a few hours, but still havent found that honey hole that will produce limits throughout the winter.

Kurt


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Snowshoe numbers tend to be cyclical in nature. Bountiful years will be followed by a downturn in the population. When a low point is reached they slowly climb back up.

Large, dense cedar swamps bordered by recently cutover timber are excellent starting points.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Whit1 said:


> Large, dense cedar swamps bordered by recently cutover timber are excellent starting points.


What he said.


----------



## withgrace (Apr 24, 2005)

I had a feeling that was going to be the response. The only problem with large dense cedar swamps is they tend to be filled with deer. My dogs are usually pretty good about not running deer, but when they get into a yard and 20 deer go running in every direction it is too much temptation.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Shock collar, set them up a couple times, problem solved.


----------



## withgrace (Apr 24, 2005)

He has been lit up many times (by a sd2600, more than powerful enough), but he is still not 100% broke and I dont think he will ever be 100%. We will run all day long and he will pass by deer tracks and not pay any attention, but I think when we get into the yards and deer are running all over it is too much for his little brain to say no. There are so many other places to hunt I would prefer to stay out of the yards (which means the thick cedars)


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I had a dog like that, if you didn't hit a good track by the end of the day, she was going to run something. She was a very good dog and companion, I miss her.


----------



## withgrace (Apr 24, 2005)

Thats pretty much how it goes. He runs rabbits way to well for me to give up on him. I lit him up on some deer last year at the beginning of the season and he didnt want to run anything (including rabbits) for a couple of weeks after so I am trying to avoid areas with heavy deer populations.


----------



## pipefitter (Feb 20, 2008)

Also look for short thick pine trees. I have a few areas that i run like that during the winter and have not had to many issues with trash running. I scout during first snow for tracks and mark them with gps so i remember were there at. I gives me a reason to go for a drive. I am not in the U.P. and am usally at my place once a month.

Rick P.


----------



## Mo. hound dog (Nov 7, 2008)

would love to take my beagle after some snowshoes, anyone interested in taking us would be great? not looking for your honney hole just a chance to get a couple, spent most of my rabbit hunting in Mo. we had some swampers but not any snowshoes.any one interested in any rabbit hunting let me know. would love to get out with some bunny hunters for a good time


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Mo. hound dog said:


> would love to take my beagle after some snowshoes, anyone interested in taking us would be great? not looking for your honney hole just a chance to get a couple, spent most of my rabbit hunting in Mo. we had some swampers but not any snowshoes.any one interested in any rabbit hunting let me know. would love to get out with some bunny hunters for a good time


You might want to post this in the Outings Forum sometime in January. Right now most of the members' thoughts involve deer...........or....dear! :lol:


----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

I am going up in mid Dec. if anyone wants to go let me know. we usually make 2 trips a year to the UP.. last year was a slow year... hoping this year is a good year... year before we got 7 the first day 5 on the second day

we hunt around rexton.


----------



## withgrace (Apr 24, 2005)

I am not to far from Rexton. I have two dogs that are itching to go now that we have all this snow they think it is time to start running. Let me know when you will be up here.


----------



## Mike M. (Jan 20, 2006)

I went up to the U.P. last year and got run off by wolves I dont think I will ever be going back up there again just to risky for me.There are to many decent spots in the lower to take the chance.


----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

withgrace, have you seen wolves around you yet?
when I was up there last year I saw some big K9 tracks. the year before I swear I saw a wolf near 2/Hog Island rd..


----------



## Mike M. (Jan 20, 2006)

I was in the naubinway area we had just turned out the dogs and they got a hare goin. 10 minutes later we heard a couple wolves howling.They where pretty close to where the dogs where( say no more than 100 yards) so we rounded them up and got out of there.I cant say they where comeing in on the dogs but we werent gonna stick around and find out either!!!


----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

there are a ton of yotes in that area. I see them almost every evening. and I am 90% sure the one dog I saw was a wolf...
but thats not going to stop me from hunting...

naubinway is a good area for bunnies...


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Has anyone been seeing alot of shoeshoe tracks this year while deer hunting? I have been seeing alot of tracks in areas where I have not found a track in the last 10 years. I found one area that they had runways the way they used to in the swamps. I think the cycle is up this year.


----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

I hope their up this year.. taking a couple buddies that have never been to the UP for bunnies, I want to show them a good time.. 

its snowing like a SOB in west michigan right now.. I'm taking the dogs in the morning if the weather is not to bad..


----------



## duke7581 (Dec 30, 2008)

New to this rabbit hunting but have seen two wolves now so i started taking the lab and chessie out with us i think the wolves are little less likely to attack with a couple of the bigger dogs there was wondering if anyone else has brought other dogs along will it hurt my chances on getting the bunnies. Thanks Jim


----------

